# Pompano Beach or Fort Lauderdale area 9/27



## pawolf (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking for 1 bedroom in the Pompano Beach or Fort Lauderdale areas 9/27 - 10/4 (Sat - Sat).  Please send me a PM if you have something to offer.  Thank you.

Paul


----------



## chapjim (Aug 16, 2014)

*Pompano Beach Availability*

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## pawolf (Aug 16, 2014)

We've decided on a unit.  Thanks to all who responded to my request.


----------

